

"Ugh, why don't fat people just eat less?" and other inane comments - ramit
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/ugh-why-dont-fat-people-just-eat-less/
Thought you guys might like this. It's become popular (especially online) to think that cutting spending or eating is simply about willpower, when it's really more complex than that and involves motivation, social psychology, and many other outside factors. I've included links to several pieces of research.
======
parse_tree
What a whiny article. If you're fat it's because you're eating too much and/or
exercising too little.

Pointing to studies and "decades of research" to deflect blame doesn't change
the facts: you got yourself into your predicament (by consuming too many
calories), and only you can get yourself out (by adopting a sustainable,
healthy diet).

